# 131 report



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We left out of the pass in Orange Beach at 6:00AM on the way to the nipple. For some reason we decided to go on down to the 131 hole instead and troll back to the nipple. We arrived and lines were in the water at 7. We didn't see much of anything, a bunch of scattered weeds, nothing very defined, and a few flying fish. after 2 hours of zig zagging around we stumbled on a nice tide line/weed line about 2 miles west of the 131, running east to west. We started trolling it with high hopes. We weren't on it 2 minutes and the rod with a med YoZuristarted screaming. 29 lb Wahoo, we were pumped. About 15 minutes later another one this time on a rigged Ballyhoo. 38 lb Wahoo. Had a few more hits but no takers. We had a great day.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

what color was the water


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

nice!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! I think we went by you guys out there today. We found the sameweedline, had a yo-zuri in the spread, but we didn't get anything! I guess you guys just had the luck today. We trolled till noon and didn't have anything to show for it. We did see a free jumping white though.

:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Wahoos, Thanks for the pictures and post. Gene


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I think we saw you guys out there. We were on the same weed line but didn't get jack. It looked like you guys were drifting, if this is the same boat. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice hoos!:clap


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Wahoos!!!!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Good job on the twin hooters!:clap

Wait, that doesn't sound right.:doh Oh well, nice fish.:letsdrink


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

WaaaaaHoo!! Those are nice!!:clap:clap


----------

